
SpaceWeather: Correlate solar activity with system health and outages - lennartkoopmann
https://github.com/Graylog2/graylog-plugin-spaceweather
======
pilom
If you just want the real time data and don't need to integrate it with your
monitoring software, the current data in graph form is available at:
[http://www.swpc.noaa.gov/products/ace-real-time-solar-
wind](http://www.swpc.noaa.gov/products/ace-real-time-solar-wind)

------
oxryly1
Ha... shows you. My code runs on a satellite in geosynchronous orbit* , so
this is actually useful!

* : not actually true.

------
justignore
This is actually pretty useful for HAM and any other radio activity. Thanks!

